# Wi-Fi broken?



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

So my wife lets our 2 yr old play with her phone and now her WiFi is screwed. I cannot turn it off, it's constantly saying "turning on" but never comes on and the button is grayed out therefore I'm unable to turn it off. I've factory reset, wiped data, reflashed the rom that she's running, everything I can think off to no avail. Please help! Any suggestions, ideas, solutions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sbf the unit


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

or call verizon


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

had to replace faulty unit, sbf'd first. good to go


----------

